# Best Way to Play Samples live..



## deathsguitarist

I have a band that started as a recording project and we are going to start playing live. We use a bunch of sound clips in the songs though, as intros and in certain parts within the song. I have never needed to worry about samples before live... 

I've been looking into a few things like playing to a click or getting some kind of guitar pedal sampler, maybe keyboard. I play guitar and will probably be the one triggering the samples. I just wanted to get some opinions from someone with experience or advice.


----------



## Evil7

you got laptop's with software / midi triggering devices...

Actual Samplers and sampling keyboards like the roland fantom series.

Not too sure about foot pedal loop stations... Im sure there is something out there..


----------



## Soubi7string

do what Bloodsoaked does, get a DI box and an Ipod and run to the monitors


----------



## ZXIIIT

There are 2 other threads about this same scenario on the first page, plus search helps!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...nd/105794-live-backing-track-click-track.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/143742-playing-click-live.html

But, to help out, we use a Zune (or any MP3 player) that has the set list pre-programmed for every show that runs to FOH/monitors.

It has our backing tracks (FXs, intros, interludes and drummer )


----------



## deathsguitarist

Thanks for the links. Was looking for more info on how to start and stop samples without playing to a click. Ill check out the links.


----------

